# 2011 Outback 210Rs



## Ainsomd (Sep 1, 2010)

Easy to tow and in excellent condition. We added a vortex fan to the bathroom, vented the range hood to the outside, and installed a pleated shower door. It includes a cover, weight distribution, and sway control. The blackwater flush has needed to be fixed under warranty and we'll be doing that in the next week.

We want to go larger to the 30+foot range. The price is now $13,900 to hurry up a sale.

We are located in Leonardtown, MD.


----------



## yoyo (Aug 31, 2011)

Where are you located?



Ainsomd said:


> This has been a great trailer for our family! It's easy to tow and in excellent condition. We added a vortex fan to the bathroom, vented the range hood to the outside, and installed a pleated shower door. Otherwise it is just like we bought it.
> 
> We love this trailer, but with an unexpected extra 6 nieces and nephews regularly camping with us we decided to go larger to the 30+foot range. We are asking 15,900.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ainsomd (Sep 1, 2010)

Leonardtown, MD

Here is our local craigslist ad: http://smd.craigslist.org/rvs/2550063842.html


----------

